

Give the Gift of a Custom Linux Distro - heyrhett
http://cam.ly/blog/2010/12/give-the-gift-of-a-custom-linux-distro/

======
dreaming
When reading this, all I can think is:

Family members, friends, and co-workers might, at first, give you some strange
looks when they take a look at a “YOUR-SANDWHICH” written on one side with a
sharpie. This is where you explain that you made a “custom sandwhich” just for
them.

How do they try it out? Simple. I recommend that you build your custom
sandwhich using your own ingredients, similar to a regular sandwhich . That
way, people can eat it, and it won’t chmod whatever is already in the fridge.
It’s a great way for people to try out other sandwhiches whenever they want.

------
jerf
Well, I personally dislike saying that a custom distro is a "new operating
system just for you", but, hey, if Russia [1], China [2] (FreeBSD this time),
and North Korea [3] can do it, why not you? (Probably also India and Iran, but
I couldn't find solid proof their efforts are Unix-based.)

[1]: <http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/01/23/1450224>

[2]: [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/chinas-secure-os-
kylin-a-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/chinas-secure-os-kylin-a-
threat-to-us-offensive-cyber-capabilities/3385)

[3]:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9165758/N._Korea_deve...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9165758/N._Korea_develops_operating_system_with_Windows_like_GUI_Linux_guts)

------
subway
I've never understood why people regard a disc image that installs a custom
set of packages from existing repos belonging to an existing distro as an
entirely new distro. Does this mean I'm authoring a new distro every time I
write a Debian preseed or a RH kickstart?

~~~
mapleoin
Suse Studio actually lets you do more than that. You can patch any file and
also submit your own custom updates to the _distros_ you've created. You can
also change the branding.

But I agree, _custom distro_ might be a bit of a stretch. What would you call
a *SUSE image that's not SUSE?

------
rwolf
Just wait until the cam.ly team learns about login screen customization and
desktop themes--it'll be like a new disto^3!

~~~
mapleoin
SUSE Studio already allows for changing the branding.

~~~
nitrogen
Probably coming soon:

 _Before Cam.ly, I helped to make a web service that makes creating your own
linux distro easy: Suse Studio._

